# Lets See  Some  Speedsters There  Almost Like A    Fast Back



## chucksoldbikes (Mar 19, 2016)

lets see your speedsters there almost like a  fast back


----------



## Ridge Rider (Mar 26, 2016)

Here is a 24" five speedster and a 24 " 3 speed. Both of these had the cranks swapped out to adult size ,which make for a much easier pedal.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Mar 29, 2016)

I  AM LOOKING  FOR A REAR WHEEL  FOR  MY  SPEEDSTER 20 INCH  REASONABLE    PRICED


----------



## indiana dave (Apr 4, 2016)

Here's a 64 Speedster I got shiw weekend. Has Apes, and a baby seat


----------



## indiana dave (Apr 4, 2016)

My other I've had for a while. 3-speed. Don't recall the year.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## kzoflyer (Apr 8, 2016)

Cool frames.


----------

